

For anyone close to Providence, RI: Meetup @ AS220 Wed. July 25th - KB
http://www.providencegeeks.org/2007/07/18/last-geek-dinner-of-the-summer-wed-july-25th-featuring-digication/

======
Jd
Wild. I was living in Providence for over a year and never heard of this.

